# Padded Bike Shorts - FOX or AERO TECH need some help



## Clynns (Apr 23, 2010)

Need some advice on padded shorts/chamois.

Anyone have some input on these?
http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/classic.htm

...or the Fox Sergeants?

I want some baggies with a padded liner. So if I get the Aero Tech I'll buy some baggy shorts too.

How are these shorts? How do they compare? 
How do they fit? Do they run small/tight or big (around the waist and legs)?
Are they comfortable? Is the padding good?


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

the sergeants are a men's short, i think? i have the sierras, and i love the shorts, but the liner is kind of meh. (the whole setup does fit quite well, though. they're true to size and don't ride up or bind, and the outer short has a crotch that's just the right length, in my opinion.) it's mesh, which is nice because it's breathable, but it's a bit fragile - can't really yank em up the way i would a regular short. i have to be more delicate, almost like putting on tights (not bike tights, like girly tights). the padding in them is well placed, but on the thinner side. some people like that; i like a little more, personally.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

scratch the fox recommendation. the seaming on the chamois in the liner fell apart after less than 5 wears and are going back to backcountry.com for a swap out. not cool. too bad, as the shorts themselves were great.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I have Fox Sergeant shorts from the last several years and they get a ton of use and have held up really well (and I actually like the liners and they're removable so I wear them under other riding shorts too.

For whatever reason, Fox's mens shorts fit me better than their women's shorts - which for me are too short, legs too tight, etc. But the Sergeant short has great pockets, nice stretch and is durable.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I could be wrong, but it seems to me that the Fox men's stuff is pretty good, while their women's stuff is more for show. Their women's line seems to lack practicality and durability, and they tailor it to fit 14 year old models that don't ride (I'm a size 1 or 2 in most Gap clothing, but a medium to large in Fox).


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

screampint said:


> I could be wrong, but it seems to me that the Fox men's stuff is pretty good, while their women's stuff is more for show. Their women's line seems to lack practicality and durability, and they tailor it to fit 14 year old models that don't ride (I'm a size 1 or 2 in most Gap clothing, but a medium to large in Fox).


bwahaha. I ordered some Santa Cruz baggies off Chainlove two weeks ago. I ordered both a S and M because I figured one of them would work. I seem to usually be in between those two sizes as a 6. Even the S just fell right off me. Begin usual rant about manufacturers and women's sizing.....


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

screampint said:


> I could be wrong, but it seems to me that the Fox men's stuff is pretty good, while their women's stuff is more for show. Their women's line seems to lack practicality and durability, and they tailor it to fit 14 year old models that don't ride (I'm a size 1 or 2 in most Gap clothing, but a medium to large in Fox).


Yeah - I can't fit comfortably into any of the Fox women's shorts, so I have no idea on how well they hold up, but I totally concur that the fit is small. Oddly though, their women's specific Moto stuff fits really well (with normal human being sizing) and holds up well too. I have several pairs of their Switch pants - which are moto pants with zip off legs that convert into shorts, which are great for DH. They'd be way too heavy for regular mountain biking, but are great for DH.


----------

